
Cut and Paste Your Surroundings to Photoshop - mistersquid
https://twitter.com/cyrildiagne/status/1256916982764646402
======
mistersquid
Of course, there's an "ar-cutpaste" GitHub repo [0]

[0] [https://github.com/cyrildiagne/ar-
cutpaste](https://github.com/cyrildiagne/ar-cutpaste)

